# New Percula clown fish not eating



## Kathryn

I have very recently bought 2 percula clown fish, which i have placed in a new 4ft aquarium. i have some live rock down the bottom of the tank.
i have tried feeding them flakes, recommended at the pet shop where they were purchased, but the fish are not interested int he food. i have not tried frozen food yet, as have not had time to get any.
they are reasonably active, but stay near the lower half of the tank, & will not take ay notice of hte food. 
i have tropical fish, but never had marine set-up until now.
i do not know what to do, & need some advice.


----------



## Fishfirst

Is the tank cycled? What are the water parameters, Nitrates, Nitrites, Ammonia, if its a new tank you have yet to cycle. If the tank is cycled. It can be one of two things. Either they weren't eating at the store you bought them at (always have your LFS feed them before you buy them, make sure they eat the food) or, they are just acclimating to thier new surroundings, give them a few days... then try feeding them again. I always start my fish on frozen brine shrimp when they first come. Then ween them off of that to flake food, krill, shrimp, halibut, and nori.


----------



## blargin

how long have you had your tank? are those the first fish you have had in your tank? your water problably hasent cycled yet if it is new otherwords wait a few days but dont put too much food in the tank because it will raise the nitrite.


----------

